# Can you tell it was made in MS paint?



## science (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, can you? I think I did a pretty good job


----------



## memyselfandi (Aug 5, 2006)

I cant tell


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 6, 2006)

Well done (apart from the JPG artifacts).


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 6, 2006)

I can tell, but thats a given 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



main give away is your text is aa'd to black, but its pasted over a red bg


looks nice tho


----------



## Konamix02 (Aug 6, 2006)

I cant really tell. And that artifacting kinda looks like fizz to add to the effect.


----------



## science (Aug 6, 2006)

Cool, so I did good, eh?

Lol, I just wish I knew how to work photoshop


----------



## CatScam (Aug 6, 2006)

If you look carefully you can see the watermark that says created with MSpaint.
Just kidding, looks very nice.


----------



## corbs132 (Aug 6, 2006)

btw, pixel2life will teach you photoshop. and yeah looks good


----------

